# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Σταθερό τηλέφωνο panasonic kx-ts580ex

## sartzeva

Καλημέρα
η συσκευή τηλέφωνου (panasonic kx ts580ex) μετά από πτώση διαπίστωσα ότι δεν χτυπούσε όταν με καλούσαν. 
Τελικά είχε κοπεί ο transformer που συνδέει το βομβητή απο τα ποδαράκια  του, τα οποία είχαν μείνει πάνω στην πλακέτα. Προσπάθησα να κολλήσω τα  συρματάκια του με κάποιο λεπτό καλώδιο αλλά δεν παίζει με τίποτα.  Προεξέχει ένα χιλιοστό σύρμα...
Πως μπορώ βρω έναν κατάλληλο transformer για να τον αντικαταστήσω; 
Έψαξα το net με τον κωδικό που αναγράφεται πάνω των αλλά τίποτα. Καμία πρόταση;
IMG_20200118_113758.jpgIMG_20200118_113859.jpg

----------


## manolo

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα συνημμένα αρχεία. Δεν εμφανίζονται. Αν θέλεις ανέβασέ τα ξανά.

----------


## manolo

OK. Σήμερα φαίνονται.. :Thumbup1:  Δεν ξέρω ίσως είχα εγώ το πρόβλημα....

----------

